# angeln in neapel



## Feederfreak 100 (27. Februar 2015)

Wir haben für den sommer urlaub in neapel gebucht und wollte wissen welche fische ich von der brandung aus dort fangen kan|kopfkrat
Würde mich über viiiiiiieeeeellllle tippps freueen:vik:


----------



## hermann 07 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: angeln in neapel*

Schade für die Brandung kann ich dir keine Tipps geben, war bisher immer nur zum Eissaiblingfischen auf dem Everest.
Gruß Hermann
P.S. wieviel Schnur hast du auf deinen Brandungsrollen?


----------



## rippi (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: angeln in neapel*

Also viel kleines Zeugs da, kannst du in den vielen kleinen Häfen in der Nähe fangen, Sorrento, Meta etc. Dazu gibt es viele kleine Molen von denen Mann es versuchen kann. Du brauchst auch nen Certificato zum Angeln, wobei ich nicht glaube das du jemals kontrolliert wirst, aber nun ja. Brandungsangeln direkt würde ich jetzt nicht machen einfach weil du viel mehr mitschleppen musst. Ansonsten Meeräschen und Wolfsbarsche kannst du von den Mole fangen, aber mach dir keine zu großen Hoffnungen. Welche Ortschaft seit ihr den, doch nicht direkt Neapel?

 @Herrman
 Der Everest ist ein schlechtes Gebiet zur Saiblingsangelei, aber ich hörte von guten Beständen in Bhutan!


----------



## hermann 07 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: angeln in neapel*

Hallo Rippi
Die schönsten Saiblinge fängt mann am Everest oberhalb der Baumgrenze, ist halt wie überall, wer zu faul ist zum laufen der fängt schlecht........
Für den Gerätetransport kannst du ja ein Yack nehmen (aus diesen Viechern  kannst du auch gute Streamer bauen)

Petri


----------



## rippi (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: angeln in neapel*

Tja ich war leider noch nicht in Nepal, nur in Neapel deswegen kann ich keine Tipps für Nepal geben, aber die Bestände werden wohl ähnlich wenig beangelt sein wie die in den bhutanischen Flüssen, zumal Angeln dort recht unpopulär ist. Wie in Nepal wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## degl (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: angeln in neapel*



Feederfreak 100 schrieb:


> Wir haben für den sommer urlaub in neapel gebucht und wollte wissen welche fische ich von der brandung aus dort fangen kan|kopfkrat
> Würde mich über viiiiiiieeeeellllle tippps freueen:vik:



Schau mal bei yuotube unter Surfcasting nach........jede menge Filmchen aus Italien(keine Spagettiwestern) übers dortige Brandungsangeln............

Welche jetzt und überhaupt in der Nähe von Neapel sind mußt du leider versuchen selbst rauszufinden.......

gruß degl


----------

